# Temperatur Sensor einbinden ASUS AI Suite



## GK-ken (30. Mai 2019)

Hallo

Nach stundenlanger recherche mit Mr. Google konnte ich leider kein ergebnis erzielen um meinen *2-Pin Temperatursensor *irgendwie an das Mainboard (ASUS WS Z390 Pro) anzuschliessen und in der ASUS AI Suite unter den EXT_Sensor1 bis EXT_Sensor3 einzubinden.
Da diese Temperaturanzeigen in dem Programm vorhanden sind, muss man sie ja irgendwie verwenden können, aber wie?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vll gibts ja auch USB Geräte die 2 Pin Temperatur Eingänge haben, aber auch diese konnte ich leider nicht finden.

Im Grunde möchte ich nur die Wassertemperatur irgendwo im Windows sehen können. Der G1/4 Temp Sensor ist bereits verbaut und wartet auf Anschluss. Leider bin ich nach dem Einbau auf das Problem aufmersam geworden als ich im Windows gemerkt habe dass ic hden Sensor nocht nicht angeschlossen habe


----------



## gekipptesBit (31. Mai 2019)

Geht auch sowas?
https://www.amazon.de/Unbekannt-Gad...37&hvtargid=pla-358101308328&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## GK-ken (31. Mai 2019)

Nein, ich würde gerne alles geordnet in der ASUS AI Suite haben oder zumindest im Windows mir anzeigen lassen können. Es muss doch irgendwelche Controller für USB oder von ASUS direkt für die AI Suite geben? Ich finde nur nichts gescheites, oder suche nach dem falschem.


----------



## Patrick_87 (31. Mai 2019)

gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Geht auch sowas?
> https://www.amazon.de/Unbekannt-Gad...37&hvtargid=pla-358101308328&psc=1&th=1&psc=1



Würde ich von abraten mit Knopfbatterien, gibt's auch mit Molex.
Ich habe auch ein z390 , das Maximus XI Hero Wifi. Bei mir habe ich einen 2 Poligen Anschluss extra für solche Sensoren. Habe mir auch dann einen Fühler gekauft der in ein Fitting geschraubt wird und so kann ich mir jederzeit im Bios oder HWinfo die Temperatur anzeigen lassen.
Hat dein Board sowas nicht?
Bei meinem Asus Board heißt dieser T_Sensor im Handbuch. Falls nicht gibt es aber viele andere Möglichkeiten dafür.
Corsair Commander hat Anschlüsse dafür, aber auch viele andere Geräte.


----------



## GK-ken (31. Mai 2019)

Wegen einem Sensor das Corsair ding kaufen zu müssen sit schon ganz schön happig, da es ja um die 60€ kostet. Ich finde keine T_Sensor oder ähnliche Anschlüße auf dem Board oder in der Beschreibung.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2019)

Das Board hat kein T-Sensor.
Habe dazu extra mal ins Handbuch rein geschaut.

Verstehe nicht wieso solche ein Temperatur Anschluss bei so einem teuerem Board fehlt.
Der hat noch nicht mal aRGB mit dabei. 

Bin zunächst von einem billigem Board ausgegangen, aber das Teil kostet 400 Euro... 
Keine Ahnung was an diesem Board so teuer sein soll. Gut hat vier PCIe Slots... wenn man es braucht, wieso nicht.

Bei meinem Hero was 300 Euro gekostet hat sind Anschlüsse für zwei Temperatursensoren und Durchflusssensor mit dabei und noch RGB sowie aRGB. Vieles was man sich mit RGB kauft beinhalten heute oft aRGB und das kann man nicht ans RGB anschließen.

Das die Software dies mit beinhaltet hat nichts zu bedeuten, wird wohl standardmäßig immer mit dabei sein.
Einzige Möglichkeit ist halt noch eine Lüftersteuerung wie den Aquaero 5 oder 6 und der Quardro. Der Quadro kostet 39 Euro und ist somit günstiger. Am Quadro können aber nur PWM Lüfter angeschlossen werden, keine 3-Pin.

Aqua Computer Webshop -  QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter 53256

Andere Möglichkeit wäre noch ein Durchflusssensor der es auch mit dabei hat.
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Durchflusssensor high flow USB G1/4 53129


----------



## GK-ken (31. Mai 2019)

Das Board habe ich nach reiflicher Überlegung gekauft, da es weder RGB schnickschnack hat noch sonst irgendwelche "Gaming" betitelten dinge hat . Es ist quasi ein Asus rog Maximus xxx aber hat ein paar spezifische Anschlüsse auf dem Board, die sonst weniger oder mehr da wären. Ist ausserdem das Einzige seiner art im HighEnd Bereich ohne RGB und mit eigener I/O Backplate. Kein überambitioniertes Gaming Design 

Die Aquaero Quadro hört sich doch schon gar nciht schlecht an, brauche die ja nur für einen, maximal 2 Temperatursensoren wenn ich noch einen einbauen sollte.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2019)

Das Board ist ja nicht schlecht, hat halt diese Anschlüsse nicht.
Hier wurde wohl anderweitig Wert gelegt.

Das Quadro ist ganz gut und damit kannst du auch Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur regeln lassen und alles mit der Aquasuite steuern und überwachen. Temperatursensor brauchst du in diesem Sinn nur eines. Bei mir habe ich drei Sensoren verbaut, ist aber in meinem Fall mehr Spielerei um drei Positionen nach der Temperatur absehen zu können.

Ein Durchflusssensor macht sich manchmal auch gut.

Daran kann man auch sehen wenn sich was verstopft hat oder in meinem Fall als ich mein Monoblock letztens zerlegt hatte und die Kühlplatte versehentlich verkehrt herum drauf machte und ich fast kein Durchfluss mehr hatte. Der Wasserkühlung hätte ich es nicht angesehen, aber der Durchfluss was von 145 l/h auf nur 74 l/h mit max. Drehzahl fiel zeigte mir sofort das da was mit dem Umbau nicht stimmte.

Es gibt aber wenn du den Quadro nimmt ein anderen Durchflusssensor ohne Anschluss von USB und Temperatursensor was etwas weniger kostet.
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Durchflusssensor high flow G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 53068

Habe meinen sogar für nur 25 Euro gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## Klasn (31. Mai 2019)

Wenn alles über die AI Suite laufen soll ist das die Lösung, daher auch die Anzeige EXT_Sensor 1 bis 3 FAN EXTENSION CARD   | Motherboard Accessories | ASUS Global

Und zur Frage was das Board so teuer macht: Es nutzt als eines der wenigen Z390 Boards PCIE Switches, daher ist es in der Lage 2 Grafikkarten mit je 16 Lanes anzubinden. Ist also ein ideales Multi GPU Board


----------



## GK-ken (31. Mai 2019)

@Klasn
Danke dir, genau dieses Ding habe ich gesucht! Perfekt.
Und das SLI war auch noch ne nette Spezifikation, die das Board gerade für auch sehr interessant gemacht hat. Irgendwann dann mal 2080 Ti SLI


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2019)

Klasn schrieb:


> Und zur Frage was das Board so teuer macht: Es nutzt als eines der wenigen Z390 Boards PCIE Switches, daher ist es in der Lage 2 Grafikkarten mit je 16 Lanes anzubinden. Ist also ein ideales Multi GPU Board


Bringt aber trotzdem keine 16 Lan per Slot, da der Prozessor dazu nur 16 Lan bereit stellt und diese sich dann immer noch auf beide Slots a' 8 Lan teilen müssen. Das Mainboard hat hier nichts zu sagen da es auch vom Prozessor mit abhängt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Intel(R) Core™ i9-9900K Prozessor (16 MB Cache, bis zu 5,00 GHz) 186605


----------



## Klasn (4. Juni 2019)

Natürlich, für den Extremfall das beide Grafikkarten gleichzeitig viel Bandbreite benötigen. Sollte nur eine Grafikkarte in einem Moment Bandbreite benötigen, kann dieser dann die vollen 16 Lanes nutzen und die Bandbreite für beide Karten "dynamisch" angepasst werden. Bei den Splittern, die die meisten boards nutzen, bekommen beide Karten nur 8 Lanes, auch wenn eine Karte in dem Moment keine Bandbreite benötigt wird die andere gebremst


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2019)

Ergibt für mich aber dennoch kein Sinn, wenn ich zwei Grafikkarten verbaue möchte ich auch beide zugleich nutzen. Dieses Szenarium würde ich gut finden wenn ein Spiel kein  SLI unterstützt und nur eine Grafikkarte genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Klasn (4. Juni 2019)

Natürlich sind beide Karten gleichzeitig in Betrieby stellt sich nur die Frage ob sie wirklich dauerhaft den PCIe Bus komplett auslasten und das tuen sie nicht (deswegen verliert man ja bei einer x8 Anbindung nur wenige Prozent Leistung, und nicht 50). Wird auch klar warum wenn man sich das Prinzip von SLI anguckt, Alternate frame rendering: Dabei wechseln sich die Karten bei der Bildberechnung ab. Mit PCI Switches kann der Prozessor also die Informationen für Bild 1 über eine x16 Verbindung an Karte 1 schicken, dann die Infos für Bild 2 wieder über eine x16 Verbidnung an Karte 2, dann Bild 3 wieder an Karte 1. Bei den normalen Splittern könnte immer nur eine x8 Verbindung genutzt werden, auch wenn die anderen 8 Lanes nicht verwendet werden. Ist natürlich etwas vereinfacht, erklärt aber den grundlegenden Vorteil von Switches gegenüber Splittern. 

Oder denk an den PCH: Hier werden bspw. 2 SSDs mit je x4 angebunden, obwohl die Verbindung zwischen PCH und CPU auch nur eine x4 verbindung darstellt. Im Prinzip ist der PCH also ein PCIe Switch.


----------

